# Any Word on 2011 Bows



## BlackArcher (Sep 19, 2010)

So have there been any new advancements in bow technology?
2011 is closely approaching, and I know the bow companies are 
feverishly putting together new models debut soon.  

What is the latest news?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh I could have fun with this, and no one would no fact from fiction.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 20, 2010)

PSE has their shoot through.

Mathews has their new safari bow, with the MSRP of $2100.......


----------



## Wade95 (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't see how technology can get any better, but there's always something.  I just wish prices would come down so I could get something faster than my old school PSE Deer Hunter.


----------



## Brian from GA (Sep 20, 2010)

reylamb said:


> PSE has their shoot through.
> 
> Mathews has their new safari bow, with the MSRP of $2100.......



Before this thread turns into the 7 pages of "No bow is worth $2100" like the thread over on AT please let me say that the Safari has always been available as a custom order African Safari bow with 80 to 100 pound draw weight. AND it has always been expensive. They just redid it with the Monster technology. Mathews also has had a bow called the Star or TriStar or something like that for years for draw lengths over 31". Tim Gillingham shot a yellow one a few years. I heard they built one for Shaq once. So no this is not the new bow they will be spending all their advertising on. It is a custom order, specialty bow. 

I feel better


----------



## Brian from GA (Sep 20, 2010)

Wade95 said:


> I don't see how technology can get any better, but there's always something.  I just wish prices would come down so I could get something faster than my old school PSE Deer Hunter.



One to two fps per year is up to 10 fps in a five year period and bows are easily getting another 1 to 2 fps per year... Bows today are simply FARRRR superior than bows even 5 years ago. I personally think it is the level of competition. You have Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE and myriads of small companies building quality bows. If you don't come out with something earth shattering you will get left behind. 

Arrows are better, strings and string materials are better and bows are better than even just a few years ago. So really the sky is the limit.... fun time to be a bow hunter/archer.


----------



## BlakeB (Sep 20, 2010)

I hear there is a company that is going to make a compound bow.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 20, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> I hear there is a company that is going to make a compound bow.



I heard they might even break 300 fps IBO this year.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 20, 2010)

2011 Mathews Monster Safari with honeycomb technology msrp $2100.


----------



## BlakeB (Sep 21, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> I heard they might even break 300 fps IBO this year.



No more steel cables.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 21, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> No more steel cables.



 But how will they attach the cams?


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 22, 2010)

j.irvin said:


> 2011 Mathews Monster Safari with honeycomb technology msrp $2100.


 
$2100!!!!   Now That's a steal... !!!
I have got to get one of those...
This the  answer to all archers woes...

Advertisement(lol)

Missing targets...  get a safari
Need to hit more x's get a safari
Need to make honey  get a safari..

It does dishes, do laundry and keep you warm at night
_since your wife will surely leave you after this purchase ...  _

Don't worry... get one and get your hunt  on 
Deer don’t stand a chance with this bow in your hand…

Yes sir the safari is all you need..!

 This bow was manufactured to shoot and slay deer, right out the box…

No set up needed…  just point and shoot!
This bow was designed from the finest stuff on earth.. 
no sight needed..just point and shoot...

Bored in deer stand...  no fear you got yourself a safari
it does things no other bow can do...

The honey comb riser is the key
Did you know you can press your lips up against the riser,and blow..
And yippe dee do daaa…It’s a big buck deer call…
Deer can’t resist this call…
Yes sir them deers don't stand a chance...

Caution:
This bow kills big bucks only...  Now git er done for real this time
Get a safari...

Msrp 2100.00 arrows not included..​
Jokes R Us.com


----------



## KMckie786 (Sep 22, 2010)

HaHaHa ... BA You aint right! 

Arrows arent included because you dont even have to shoot it ... just the mere presence of this bow in the woods kills the biggest whitetail in a 200 yard radius of your stand ... and guess what after being shot "By the Bow" it sends a honing beacon from your truck so the deer know where to run and fall before they die.

And for all you target junkies out there ... Just walk the course with this bow and you are gauranteed at least 15 out of 20 ...14's every time ... and for all you pros who dont score 14's .. no worry this bow can sence the feel of a pro's grip and you are gauranteed 19 out of 20 12's everytime. Or you money back gauranteed!

You asked for a bow that will make you shoot better with no practice at all ... TA DA! Get your feelings hurt today!


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 22, 2010)

*Yup*

lol


----------



## reylamb (Sep 22, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> No more steel cables.



I miss steel cables


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 22, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I miss steel cables



I don't!  I will say that was a great skill that my father taught me though.  Very few people know how to replace steel cables.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 24, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> I don't!  I will say that was a great skill that my father taught me though.  Very few people know how to replace steel cables.


I remember how. Steel Cables, Good. Fast-Flite, bad. You know what though? There are pros and cons to everything. I have several old bows around here that have steel cables, I don't shoot them, but I have'em.


----------

